# Found Some Really Tiny Biscuits



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I was at the vet the other day picking up Perri's CET chews and saw these: Sojos Dog Treats I'd never heard of them before, but they're the smallest I've seen and perfect for our Malts. They're wheat free too. I got the peanut butter and jelly kind and Perri loves them. The apple and blueberry ones look really yummy too, but my vet didn't have those in. Anyway, just thought I'd share my find!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I will have to check them out..........Sassy would like the apple or blueberry. Do you know if their grains are all grown in the USA?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oooo, I LOVE the ingredient list on those! So simple and basic. That's what I like--and that's about the only thing that Ollie's Tummy likes. I'm forever trying treats with him that his tummy rejects. But I've noticed that if they only have a few ingredients, he does ok.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

The peanut butter and jelly sound really good. We may have to order some.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Pat--That's a good question. I don't know, but they do look like a good company so I'm assuming they are. You can't be too safe though--I sent an email to them, so I'll let you know what they say on Monday. 
Pam and Angelyn--If you don't have a store near you, it's only a $1.30 to have them shipped. I put them in a cart to see, bc the site says they have free shipping. It's not free, but it's not bad.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Pat--That's a good question. I don't know, but they do look like a good company so I'm assuming they are. You can't be too safe though--I sent an email to them, so I'll let you know what they say on Monday.
> Pam and Angelyn--If you don't have a store near you, it's only a $1.30 to have them shipped. I put them in a cart to see, bc the site says they have free shipping. It's not free, but it's not bad.[/B]


On what site i can find them?


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I found it, and ordered. We'll try it. :aktion033: 

Thanks,
Diana.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Pat, I just got an email from them (someone's working overtime LOL) and they said that all of their ingredients are human quality and that the grains are sourced in the US. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

''Fromm" has tiny treats too, but they are not wheat free, although , they are low fat treats. It seems Bubba likes them better.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww I'm sorry Bubba doesn't like them.  What flavor did you get? Perri really likes his peanut butter and jelly ones.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I got all four. And I think I was wrong. I gave him SDT couple of each today when we had our shool time. He liked them all. He wasn't in a mood first time I gave it to him, I gess.


----------

